# CQHAM.RU

## Boris M

,       7-  9-   ?             ..  ,     .  ?    ,    ?

----------


## www

,     ,            .

----------


## Oleggo

,  .      .    .       ,     .  73

----------


## -16

-    ""...

----------


## 4Z5PM

,       : 
"     .         .   " " (Artificial Ground),    .              ,   ""    ." 

**  :* 
 , EW1MM 
. 2004. 
ew1mm@softhome.net

----------


## Harry

,     .     ( )    .     ,       .       ,   .  14      ,   .    .       .     .

----------


## AlexanderT

, 160   80, 80  40 ...                              14.318.  (   ) .
   ,       ( )    .      ,   :
1. .
2.  
3.  
4.  
5.   ()
6.

----------


## US8IDZ



----------


## Vlad UR 4 III

US8IDZ
 .   ,  ?           .


     .  .

----------


## lion

,    .  ,         .  .

  .           .        .    -   =( .           QTH ?   4-    .    .   -  .            ,       .      (  )   -       10-      . -          ?  -              1,5-2,    ,       ~15 .

----------


## Gun

??      ,                        8 .      0.4 .

----------

.       ?     ?       ?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dbod

, (   )         .

      , ,      
    .   ,     . 

     ,
    .

         .

          .
   .

----------


## rv3daf

?   ?     ?   javascript**:emoticon(  ' :Question: ')

----------


## Set-up

> .       .


 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=4519   . 8 US8IDZ 09 , 00:07  .doc  , 73!

----------


## nomade

.
  .

----------


## rw3zg

> -       .



    ...!!!!      !


73!

----------


## Set-up

> aleksandr130
> 
>    -       .
> 
> 
> *    ...!!!!      !*
> 
> 73!


      .          .   ,    ,     .

, 73!

----------


## RW6AUR

,         ,        ,    ,    ,    .         43   ,   , 130.       "",    ,   ,        .

----------


## vaay

? 
            220/100  -    .

----------


## Set-up

> ,


,    




> ?


 -  http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11101

   ,    .      __:

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=15021 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=7677 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=6851 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=12946 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=12102 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=12286 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=13671 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=14152 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11989 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=14696 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=7877 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11495 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=11738 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=12522 
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=4671 http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=15597 
http://dl2kq.de./ant/kniga/4171.htm http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=14882 
http://qrp.ru/modules/sections/index...ticle&artid=49 
, 73!

----------

!!!!!!        43   ,   , 130.!!!!!!
    .
        3     3       20.          .  .  4-      20.      10      1 .     - ,  -         .     ,    .
   ,    14 .
     ,        .       .     ,     ,            ,      .             . 
    ,   (   )  ,     ,                 .
 ,           ,       .

----------


## UA3FX

,  ,    .  ,       :Sad:  .  ,    :      ?     ( )  ,   30.          ,        ...  :Smile:   (   )

----------

[quote="    ( )  ,   30.          ,        ...  :Smile:   (   )[/quote]

,     .
     ,      .
 .......

  - .

----------


## RV3AR

,           ,        .     .
   , ....

----------


## ew1mm

> ,           ,        .     .
>    , ....


: Set-up
        ...???  :Crazy:

----------


## ew1mm

> zbf
> 
>      ...    :    /          /,    .      ...     ?
> 
> 
>  !


To: Set-up
              ,  ???  :Crazy:

----------


## ew1mm

> ....    ""  .
>    -     8    ,   . (, )?


     ,  ,   ,   ,  14 .
          12 .

----------


## EW1SW

:

1.  ,  ..    ()       70-80 .  " " 90-    ...     .               .       ()  200 .     !
2.,              .   -100%.
..     ()    .  ,       ,     .  " "     .  .
 ""   - ,                  ,          6 ..   ,  -       .
3.       " " by EW1MM.
   !
73!

----------


## Set-up

> 8 - 10  50*5   3000 ,     3500 ,        700       40*4 .    -3 1*16 . .


 ,  .   QTH        _( 6 )_. 

   5 ,  ,  3   _(   5  ,            )_.   2  2 ,  0,6 .     ,    .  __     .       .    .    .      -    _( ,  )_   10 . .    .    .   __ . 




> 


 ! , ,     ,  . 
  .  :Crazy:  

, 73!

----------


## RW6AUR

> !!!!!!        43   ,   , 130.!!!!!!
>     .


        .  :Crazy:

----------


## RK1AT

,    ,     ,   ,   0,   !

----------


## EW1SW

*@nd* :

  " "  , ,   ". ."

*RA0JV* :




> ,    ,     ,   ,   0,   !


    ,       ...
  :   .  ,    ,    ( ) ,       ?
        : ,   !

73!

----------


## RK1AT

> :


-   ,   1     1010 .    2    3 ,  40 ,     ,       5  ,     ,     .    ,   !

----------


## ew1mm

> )


     :
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...=asc&&start=45

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...bc76f6de9c0aa1

  c :
http://www.cqham.ru/ant16_08.htm

----------


## UA3ZTZ

""?   :Rolling Eyes: 

     (  )   "" (3-  ).
              .  -  ""  .  :Crazy: 

     ,   ?
    ,  ,        8O

----------


## UA3ZTZ

,    .
    ,      ,     , ?..
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RW3OJ

> , Aleksandr130 ,  ,        ,     ,     .      .  ,   11          .     ,     (--).        .


   ,   TV     .

----------


## K6VHF

!

----------


## unname

EW1SW
    .
    ...   ,      , 
         .

----------


## unname

EW1SW
   .
   .
  ?       .
   .    .             ,     ... 
  ,    ,  ...

----------


## EW1SW

To *4L1FP* :





> ,   !      .


,   () .
,   ,      ?!
     !
 ,,            () ?!

*unname*:




> ?      .


      ?
 : - "   "?!  
       (   !),        !
  .            USA (..   )



> .    .            ,     ...


, .   -.  .
      : -             ""  . 
,        ,     .
  ...

----------


## unname

EW1SW
   ?
,        .
        ,         .
     ,     ,        .

----------


## ua3urs

.           ?    ,  ,     .         ,             ? 73 .

----------


## ua3urs

EW1DX   .      ,        .        .     .
   ,,,,,         ,,,, .        .
             . 73.  .

----------


## Geo

> *ua3urs*        ?
>    -        .  !


  - .   - .    -  .
!  ,          "" .     ,        .   , ..    .  ,        ,         .     .   12      ,    . ,       10-15  ""!    12 ,   .   , ,    . 
,    .   ,             ?     -    .  ,  - ?  .    ,      8,   1   .     . ,     .

----------


## 2009

*Geo*
      !  
==  ,  -  ,  -     !          ,  :   / /   ..   ?    :   ,          .
==    .           ,    !!!!         ,     (  50)   ,        ,    0 .  
*:  ,   ,           .  :       (     )            ,   ()   ...*
==           ,                 () /      .
  ?

     . , 90% /   ,     0.           ICOM . 90% - !!!

----------


## 2009

*Geo*   !     !
 !
73!

----------


## Vladar

.  -    .         .   ,          .     .   . . RA3AML

----------


## ua3urs

.         ?     ? 73 .  .

----------


## 2009

*RZ3DOH*
  ,      ( )!   ,  ,     .  3-   + 0         . ,    ,     , ,       (      )      ,    .    !

----------


## ua3urs

.   ,,,,     4  ?   5 .                 0 ,        ,    .            ,    . 73 .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 500  -  250       ? 73 .


        ?     ,     :Cool: ))

----------


## 2009

RZ3DOH
  ""   .
1.      "0"  . = 0 .
        ,    .
2. =0 ,             .  "0"    = 0 ,    =0.      !     3- .

      3  ,         .

----------


## R6CW_Alex

.       ,     ,      .         -.    ,    -  .       . 
 :        .               .

----------


## R6CW_Alex

. .

----------


## 2009

*"" * 
*         ?*

1.  ,    !!!!   !!!
2.            ...          ....
3.      - !!!
4.    ,    ,   //    ,  ....  -   ...

----------


## ua3urs

Jonni                     .    .. 5       4     ?  
   .73.

----------

> ,                  ,       ?        ?  ,,,  , ,   .. ,,,,
> 73.


 .

----------

*ua3urs*
http://www.encomstroy.ru/ohrana12.html

 , ,      ,  2001 .... 8O

----------


## EW1DX

> -7    ,    ?


.... ...- ....
  -7,  
http://energoproekt.blogspot.com/200...achat-pue.html
 :Very Happy:   - ....

----------

> 4              ,          500              ,    2-3        .


   , ..        (  ),           .

----------


## ua3urs

,,,,,,   3       .    ,        ,  ,         .      ,   ,,,,,,          .

   8 .  9     .       .UA3URS    73 !

----------


## A2A

> ,         220... 
> ...             - ,          ... 73!


        220,        -.

----------


## md

> 220,        -.


        ,   ,      .       ,     ,  TVI.  73!

----------


## md

> md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  A2A
> 
> ...


 ..         .

----------


## RK9FBO

. 
, , :          .
          .
   ,  "  ""   
 :   ,      -           .
:          ()  ,    7   ( 2000 )          PE                .

1.     4-. .
2.   5- N--S : 3 ,  N     (  ),
      -30,    "" .
3. )     .
    )     .
4. -140   3-. ,       .
5.         ,   :
    )     (   . )
    )   .
----------------------------------------
6.     3.  ( 3.     ,   ? )      .
7.       , ,      N--S.
       " " ?  (  160 +10 )
8.   5  .

      ,   .

   , ,  ,  .

----------


## RK9FBO

ua3urs!

  9      ...  :Rolling Eyes:         . 

              ,   (  ),      .

            () .
,        ,                   .

       ,  ,          .
     - , , ,       ,  .

----------------------------

   ,   ..,  ,   ( ).
   ,     N--S, , .
       ,      ,   !

, , ,       ,       -140      .

      ,     ,  ,  L-C ,        .

----------


## ua3urs

,        ; 
5)    ; 
6)       .                   ; 

. 1.7.7.     : 
 -   ; 1 -   ,   ; 2    ,   ; 3         ,   ; 4 -    ; 5 -  ; 6 -      ; 7 -  ; 8           ; 9    ;  -   ; 1 -  ; 2 -   ( ); 1 -   ; 2 -     ; 3 -     ; 4    ; 5   ()       ; 6    () ; 7 -       () ; 8 -   
7)     2-  3- ; 
8)    () ,                ; 
9)    . 
 ,    ,            . 
                 (1.7.119-1.7.120)      . 
1.7.83.                     ,        ,

----------


## RK9FBO

, ,   3  .
, ,      -140 ( 3 ),    ,          -  .
  ,  - ,   .
-   .   -140  ,     .

----------


## admiral

:        ,     ,          ,       :Smile:    :       UTP 2x2    24? (       :  :  )

----------


## admiral

3 : , , .             ,         -  .     " ". , ua3urs!

----------


## ua3urs

> ,,,, -    .


   ,  ,"" .

----------


## nickola

> ""  .      ,      .          ? :idontnow:


 ----!!!!          ------     "".... !    .   ...                .     ----            ---    ---- ...!!!!    --  " "---....     " "     ------      .       -   ---          - " "  ...

----------


## RK1NA

> ( ),   ,


              .
    .
  .   .

----------


## R9CBC

...

          ,    . ,  -     , ,   ,  .
  3  16 ..        7- ,        3,5 ,     -     -   80 . ,         60 , ,      .   - ,       ,     .
    ,    ""        .       -  100 !  ,  ""!     ,   -    -    .
    ""   -   ,    ,      ""  ... :Razz:

----------


## LY1SD

,     .     () ,    - .        .   ,    ,          "" .    ""  .

----------


## R9CBC

> 80 ...       ...


,  ,       -     ,     ,        ...

----------


## Sergey_ra9sfu

.   ,    .             ..      220 .     -    .    -      .   .

----------


## ua3urs

> ua3urs  :. -      ------------    " "     " "          . ..   .


    "" ( ).  ( )       ,   .     ( ).    220,        220,          (  ,    )    .    220      ,   ""       " "   NICKOLA.   ""        ,   .-      ""   ,  ,       ,       ?
  RA9SFU,             220.    ,          .

----------


## UR7EY

> 


  .        .          ,   (, , ).

----------


## Vassily_UA1AFT

> ,    .    - (   ).       ,"".-  .


               . A         ? -   .         .

----------


## yl2gl

> ,    .


  -    .      -        .
   -          .
  -  .  :Wink:

----------


## R3BU

....      .   ...      50%  . (       ).
            ,     .      MMANA.              ...    () -     - ,  , ,220,  ..    .  ,         ...     ?     .     -      GP,                 ,       30-100 .    GP      ,      PA,      (    ).   ,       .      0.25wl(0.66)   .      ...
          .   ,         ,     R         ...  ,  ,    ..   ,     ,
  ""      ,             ..

----------


## ua3urs

> ....      .   ...      50%  . (       ).


  ,       ,   ,   .    "" .      ,  ()          . ,   ""     "" -   (  )   .     (),    ()         .   (  )     (   )    ,    "".    ""       ,  .  -   !-nickola  !!!    ?          .

----------


## ua0acu

.    .   15     120 . ,    ,    .          , 123.     .        .

UA0ACU .

----------


## Igor-UGG

> ...,          ,      .


    - ,   .    .



> ...               ,     .


        ,      (, ,        - hi!),  .

----------


## Vassily_UA1AFT

> -,           -   ( , -,   ).


          . , c   MFJ-1702C      ,    .         .  ,  (2,5 )      .




> GP      ,      PA,      (    ).


                 ?     ..,    - .   ?

----------


## ua3urs

> ,   , -  .


  ,     ,  ""      .   ""    "",  ,     .  ,      -  (LW)      ,         ?       ,    ?   , 9 ,   8 .

----------


## Set-up

** *!* 

 , -           . 
  , -




> ,      -  (LW)      ,    **    ?


    , -       :Smile:  

  , 73!

----------


## R3BU

> ,       ,   ,   ..


      ,      ...  :Smile:  :Smile:  
   -  , 220, ..           ,  ...  .
*Set Up ,*    .    .  , *UA3URS*        ... 
 ,       ,   - 1-2-3     R. 
      73,    ;   -      -   ;
      R  (3.6)  2   ~150 !!! 
(    80- ,   )
  ...         :Smile:      ..
     ,   R,    -      R ,   R  ...   ...
           (    )..     ..     -     ...

----------


## ua9acv

,   ,    .          , .        ,     -    .  ,      .

----------


## ur5cai

-     .   ,    .    ,  "  "    ,    2     2    11,     1   ,   .      , - .  1-   ,  3- , .    ,    - 8    ...

----------


## ua3urs

> 5 ()[/COLOR]:  UA3URS -      ..      ....[/SIZE][/I][/B]      -            .        .... .


      ,        ,  .        .    ,       .       .   " " ? 8      30 .   ,     . ..    ?    .

----------

.   ?           ,      ,                 .       .               .     ,    ,     ,     .    ,         .  ,      ,       ( ) !         .                       ,           ,      ,   ,       .      ,      .

----------


## UA3RGF

?
....   ....   ...  -20    .?
( )  . :Embarassed:

----------


## UA1ZQO

> ?
> ....   ....   ...  -20    .?
> ( )  .


    20.      ,   ,      . .  220      10.    ,     ,         ,   . ,         ,  .      .
       !    !    !

----------


## UA3RGF

> (      !!!)      (  210).


....       ..... :Super:      4-  .)))
  .

----------


## UA3RGF

> ,


   ....
  .
 :Razz: 
 .....   ....      .....    ... :Crazy: 
  ... ?  :Razz:

----------


## 2009

,     ? 
- ! (    )
     -         ...     !  :Razz: 

,  ,     ,     .      220-230     .

----------


## LY3BBI

> ....


,     ...  ::::

----------


## UA3RGF

> 


 :::: 
  ((((
.....    .....        ....
        6-10 .

----------


## UA3RGF

> ???


    ? :Crazy:

----------


## 2009

* 
* ?        ,         .
       !

----------

,  6    ,      .    +  ,      :Super:  
 ,        , 2    200   .         ,      -    ?         ?

----------


## UA3RGF

> 


   .

----------

ua4sz

----------

rn6lim

----------


## RV4LX

> ""       .


   ,             .    .

----------


## LionID

.     ,         .  ,        (  ).  :Shocked: 
       ,  100% .         4 - 6 . .         ?

----------

Eugene163, RV4LX

----------


## 240

> .


     .

----------


## RVMS

.
  ,   ,           ,
            .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


             .    .



> ,      ,        ?


          ?

----------


## R6LCF

> ,        ""     ?


         ,        ,           .     .  .   . .        . .

----------


## ra1qea

> 12- .    ,        .......


 ,    : http://rc-vologda.ru/forum/viewtopic...d=12132#p12132
 -   .




> ......           ......


         1,       .    ,             .        (      ),  .          ,   .       .

----------


## EW3LN

.    ,    R6LCF.     .          ,    - .       .           ,   ?    ,       - ,   .    ,   ,      !   ,    .   ,    ,     ,      .      , ,  .      ,             .        .   . ,    ,     ,      ,  .             .    ,      ?     !     .            .       ,      .    -  ,     .       .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,  ARRL Contest,     ,


 ,  -    ?    .      ,   30 ,       "".

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


   .          .        .         .

----------

UY5VD

----------


## RA3QVS

> ,


    ...     .

----------

UY5VD

----------


## R6LCF



----------


## UR4MJK

> 


.      7   14  ,  ,         1  1,6 -    .       ,      -    ,  -  .   2 (  ) -       -      .       (    ),    ,     (    ) -     .     , , -  -           .       .          .    ,        .       -              .              ...    ,     .     ,          .            -        ,     ,      .     - "     "   "  " -    ))

----------


## RA3QVS

*R6LCF*,  ra3qvs

----------


## ra1qea

> .      7   14  ,  ,         1  1,6 -    .......


         "" -   .
      ,       ,       -  .     ,    ,     .   ,     ,  10.

----------

> ,  ,   .      ,          .      ,    .    ,    - -.


        .    (!)       ,     ""  ...

----------


## UR4MJK

> "" -   .


)))    ))) 50 ,      .   ,       50 .  ,           .    ,    -     .     -   ,     .

 ,          .      .  ,     -    .       ( )   " "         .           ,          .  ,  ,     Ham Nation -       (  ,       )  -   ,  -      .

----------


## 240

> - "     "


,          .      ,   .

----------


## Espresso

http://fishki.net/video/1434158-sose...zemlilsja.html
 ::::

----------

Jose

----------

> http://fishki.net/video/1434158-sose...zemlilsja.html


     .  ,  ,   .

----------



----------


## R6LCF

> .    .      ""   .


   .   ,   ,    (       )       .  (  )       ,        .    ,   , . ,  11,            . ,    .  ,   .   !

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,          .      ,   .


...      ,   ,    ,     ... -     ,        -      .    .   ...   ...  ...     -      .       .

*  15 ():*




> 


  ::::  , .        -             ,  ,           .
           .     .  ,          .    ,     -  ,       -

----------


## R6LCF

> :  ""      .


      ,         ?

----------

RZ3ASM

----------


## Boris..

> ...         ,     40              .


...      ,   -   ,   ""   - - ,   ..  ,    -    ,     , - ... 
 ,      ,     "".
     ...

----------


## R6LCF

.

----------

R6CW_Alex

----------


## R6LCF

> ,                    ,     .


        ,    (  )                  .                      .   .      .     ,    ,       .  !



> "" ,    " "   .


 ,                  .

----------

RV4LX

----------


## UN7GKR

,       "      !"     ,    .    3-.              .                  .      ,            16        .         .   .          ,      ,   230 .   ,       :Wink:         .

----------

RV3RF, RV4LX

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## RV4LX

> ,           .
>      .


  ,      .   .   -   .     .  ,        .   ,      ,     .     ,    .       ...
.S.       .   ,  .    .

----------

Espresso

----------


## RV4LX

> .


    -    ,         .




> .


   ,      ,       -?

----------

Espresso

----------


## 1428

_   ,      ,       -?
_  ,       .

_    -    ,         .
_  ?

_,   ,  ,             10% ,    . 
_        .  ,      ,     .  ,   .

----------


## 1428

*EW3LN*
           .
       ,     .
 ,     5   -  ,     .  100    .
          .

  .         .

----------


## ra3el

[QUOTE=1428;1077752]   .
      .
          .

  ,  ,   ,     :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ra3el

> http://www.zandz.ru/pravila_zazemlen...5_54_2011.html


         .
  ,     ,       .

----------

Espresso, R6CW_Alex

----------


## UA3LLL

.       , ,   .   .    .       ?
        .        .      ,  .   ,   , ,     .   .     ?

----------


## rw3ar

> ,     ,      .


  .
        .
,   ,    ... .
   (+  +) = ,     ()     "",     -   ,   () ,  ( "")  .

----------

Espresso

----------

R6CW_Alex, UR4MJK

----------


## 12701

> ,     ,      .


   ,   -   ,    ,   ,     ...             .. (       ..)          ?

----------

12701

----------


## US7AW Mihail

,   .        ,  *   4 * (   ).  ,          .           ,       .       -          10 . 
 .            *4*  ** 
               ,                 *""* .             (     ,     ).            ...
  .          (         )     ,     .   .       .          ,     ,         .      ,    .            .        ....

----------

DL8SP

----------


## Espresso

> ,         _.


       ,     .   -,     ,

----------


## RZ3ASM

> 1991     , .
>  ,  ...       ..   2


 ,    (   ),  "",  ,  ,  .

----------


## vadim_d

> =1 -


              ,  =1     .     75 ,   ,    -   75     75- ,    =1,          ()  ,

----------


## RZ3ASM

> ,  =1     .     75 ,   ,    -   75     75- ,    =1,          ()  ,


,   . ,    - !
    -   - .     -  ,  , ,  ,   .       -  40   ,  "",  , ,   -  - !      ,    .  , .

*  8 ():*

,   - .   ,  . ,   "" -  -       .  ,    -  ,  . !

----------

RZ3ASM

----------


## RZ3ASM

!  .  -   ,  -   - ...    ! 73!

----------


## R3DE

.   .   .       .
      -  .

----------


## CHACK

> (),     LW,   ,


  ,    -lw , - ,   ..    ,       ....

----------

ijk

----------


## 22

> ?


      -  .          .  ,           ..   -      .            - ..     ,          .

----------

ijk

----------


## CHACK

> 3-  ,        ,      .   ,      .


 ,   ,      TN-C  N  PEN        .



      .

          ....



> ,    ,



        .

----------

Serge75

----------


## RW4HJD

> 3-  ,        ,      .


   ,      ,     .

----------


## RW4HJD

.      .

----------

> .


     2000 .,       51628-2000      .    ()  .1.       ,   ,   .

----------

Krasnobay

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ""    ( 3+N+PE)  .          ,     - ...


     (  )   .      ,      .
     - ,      . .       -  .        .

----------

> .


   .
  ?
 .
, .    ,
   . 
      .
 + -    .
  ,   .

   ,    /    .
  .
.
 :!: 




> .


    ,       ... :::: 
 (   . ) .
  .
 ... :Crazy: 
 Home made!
 :!:

----------


## CHACK

> .   30.75.      31.5.


       .
  :   1,5 2,  2,5 2.





> - ,      . .


      (  ),     .




> ,      .         .


         PE   , -    TN-C, TN-S, TT

----------


## UA6BQQ

! , ,, 0.4-10
      .
        0.4,    .     !
 ,   ,     -          (  505).
      ,         ,       ,         . ..       !!!     !!!
   !!!   ,  ,     PEN!!!
..       .

----------

Geo, UT4UHG

----------


## RX3ALL

.

----------


## CHACK

> ,  ,    PEN!!!
> ..       .


.   TN--S     N  PE    .

                  ,       N    .

----------


## UA6BQQ

> .   TN--S     N  PE    .
> 
>                   ,       N    .


     .  90%    .

----------


## R0SBD

2-  40  ,    3 .       ,            (         -        ),      ,   ,            ?

----------


## Relav

> )


         .      ,      ,           . 2-    .         (         ).      3-   75  75    .       5    .   12 ,    .       20  5 .   !

----------


## RD7M

,,,  2- ,(      ),,,,             ,,,,    ,,,   (  )--   -   -   ,           ,  3-5 ,,         -                 .  -               60-70  ,,,   ,       ,,,  -     ,        -     ,           5

----------

UA4NE

----------


## R6DX

> ,,  2- ..


 ,           
12 ,   6      .    ,    
  .

----------


## 2009

> 


    -  .
 ,    ,       3  - !  :::: 
 10   ...
      , ,   3-5   .
..    10-12 ,        4040   50...
     .

----------


## ur4ijz

> ,         
> 12 ,  6      .   ,   
>   .


,  12!!!! 
, ...
     3-  .    1,5 ... 2,   .
 12 !!!

----------

UA4NE

----------


## RA9SVY

,  . 
       ,   -  ,     . -,     !

----------

UA4NE

----------

rn1qa, UA4NE, ur4ijz

----------


## UA4NE

*R6DX*,    ?

  ,    ,     .

----------


## RK6ATW

*R6DX*,         ,      ......  ... ... 8 ,  .......  .!   20  ...,    !..    :"...     ,             "...!  ...

*  18 ():*

*R6DX*, ,,    ,  !      ...   -" 3" , , ...

----------

2009,

----------



----------


## R6DX

> ..... ... .


 
  ,    ,   .

----------


## UA4NE

, , ,   -

----------


## CHACK

,    .
      ?

----------


## R3THP

,  :    -  220 100 - .      ,   
P.S       :Smile:

----------


## ra9dm

*R3THP*,   :Super:          ...... :Smile:

----------


## ra9dm

> 


, ..... :Smile:  




> ......    .......   : ......   ..


 :!:

----------


## ra9dm

> **        (        ), ..         ,


 .......  ,   ..... :Smile:

----------


## ra9dm

> ,    .


  , , ,     .
,  ,  ,.....    .
  244    ** .         ....   ,    .
,   ,   *  -*.          .        ( , ...)
     ,   .......

  , ,     ....))))  )

----------

R7LC

----------


## ex EW1DC

,     .

----------


## RU9CA

> 


 :: 
 -  10       :Crazy:

----------

R3THP, rw3abw

----------


## CHACK

> ,  :    -  220 100 - .      ,   
> P.S


       .             .... :Sad: 

    .    N  PE   .

----------


## Suh

, .
  ?

----------

R3THP

----------


## R3THP

> 


 ,     :Wink:

----------


## 240

> ,


 ....   ! ::::

----------

R3THP

----------


## R3THP

> .             ....


-    :Smile:  ( )
   , .    "" ,     ...   :Smile: 

*  5 ():*




> ,      .


    .    . ,  ""    .

----------


## R7LC

> Suh,             .           PE   .


-  !      -21.         . .   ,     .     ?   ....

----------


## R7LC

-     ? ,    .      .   - .  20     10  .            !

----------


## exAlex60

> .             ....


   1:1  .
        ?          .

----------


## R3THP

> 1:1  .


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

*EW6FL*,       ,        ( 0 ).    ,    0  ,    .

----------


## exAlex60

** ,    "0"  .     .
*R3TH*,     .          ,         ,      "0"   .      -   .

----------


## R3THP

> ,         ,      "0"   .      -   .


  ?    - ?  -  - 
, .

----------

